# Run away...Run away



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hurricane Gustav is headed right at us here in South Louisiana and it is now rated as a category 5. So we are running away for a few days. (just can't face the danger and more damage than we got from Katrina, and this storm seems like it could be worse).
So I will let y'all know how our homestead did after we get back from Texas.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh crap! Good luck, beelce... be safe.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

oi. hope it goes ok.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck, I hope it weakens before it hits.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good luck. I hope everything will be ok!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

beelce said:


> Hurricane Gustav is headed right at us here in South Louisiana and it is now rated as a category 5. So we are running away for a few days. (just can't face the danger and more damage than we got from Katrina, and this storm seems like it could be worse).
> So I will let y'all know how our homestead did after we get back from Texas.


Beelce, is that what they're reporting locally? Weather.com still has it listed as Category 4 - still a major monster. Either way, get the flock out of there. My mother and sister are in Avondale and are packing up to stay with other relatives in Lafayette (although not sure if thats far north enough). I have other friends and family in the area who are probably high-tailing it too.

-TM


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Best of luck Beelce! Let's hope New Orleans doesn't get the brunt of the storm. It broke my heart to see what happened to the city last time. Plus, the Saints need a home to play in.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

We will be thinking of you and yours. Be safe.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Be safe beelce.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Good luck and be well.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

B..I was hoping very hard that it would miss you. And I also heard them say this could be worse than Katrina..I 'm glad you hightailed it out of there and you went far enough into Texas that you won't get it there either. Good Luck to you and your family, be safe.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you all....I got back to the house 10-4-08 and found very little damage. The house and cars are fine. Lots of tree limbs down, and looks like about 6-8 trees knocked down also and I lost the canopy that covers the tractor.. ...Thanks goodness that the storm was not that strong...It did major damage to Baton Rouge which is only 45 miles from us...Looks like all of my friends and family came out ok this time...Thanks again to all


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that you and yours are OK.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad to hear you and your family are OK...and the Saints game is on!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome to hear Beelce!

-TM


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im glad to hear it Beelce


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Just saw this thread for the first time... glad everyone is okay!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear all is okay. Don't hurt yourself clearing those branches and trees. More good news is it looks like Ike will miss you too.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Beelce, Glad to hear all is well and not lost! One question? Did the hurricane cause this time warp thing or something? How the heck did you get to this date already? To qoute you "I got back to the house 10-4-08 and found very little damage" I don't how you did that but you best get really busy on your props!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah he's a time travellor..LOL

well looks like Ike is supposed to miss you ...so far so good


----------

